# TB-4 and BPC-157 elbow tendonitis log



## ksfoguy (Jul 28, 2013)

Hi All,

Still new to the board and thought I'd jump in sharing my (left) elbow tendonitis (or -osis, or whatever) healing journey. Similar logs here were the inspiration for trying this protocol out! Thanks to those who have shared their experiences/

Back in Feb I was doing some bicep isolation work and felt an "uh oh that doesn't feel good at ALL" in my elbow. I immediately backed off. The next few days felt like tennis elbow. Took a few weeks off, saw my ART guy a few times, felt better went right back to heavy weight. Mistake. Then I could barely open a door with my left hand and day to day activities HURT. It seemed pretty straightforward and not a dramatic injury so I did not see my Dr. for a formal inspection.

After four weeks of just rest that isn't cutting it, I start TB-4 7mg/week and begin using the Thera-Bar doing the "tyler twist" exercise every morning 3 sets for 15 reps. 

Week 1 - TB-4 7mg and tyler twist - I feel some relief, but could be in my head.

Week 2 - TB-4 7mg and tyler twist - Feels "something" but still a long way to go

Week 3 - TB-4 7mg and tyler twist - I become skeptical about my peptide source and order some ergo TB-4 and add that at an additional 4mg/week, also freak out about being injured and add BPC-157 at 500mcg/day injected directly near the joint/painful area. At this point I recognize that it loses usefulness as a scientific experiment, but the goal here is healing as fast as possible and I don't care so much about which compound does the trick just that it happens!

Week 4 - TB-4 7mg and 4mg, plus BPC-157 500mcg/day - Could just be the timing, but at this point I begin to find profound relief. Day to day pain subsides. Still not doing ANY upper body training.

Week 5 - TB-4 7mg and 4mg, plus BPC-157 500mcg/day - Slowly but surely. See ART guy and he suggests at least going back to "everything that doesn't hurt." Excited! I spend an hour in the gym in total off hours assessing every movement finding the stuff that screams "danger." Looks like I can do everything except very LIGHT direct bicep work, a few tricep exercises that really torque my  brachioradialis. Kick ass. The tyler twist doesn't hurt at all anymore, so I switch to eccentric strengthening with dumbbells roughly 5x/week.

Week 6 - TB-4 7mg and 4mg, plus BPC-157 500mcg/day - Discover how much strength I've lost in 2+ months off! But, on the bright side my quads are getting more ripped! 

Week 7 - TB-4 4mg, plus BPC-157 500mcg/day - This week - I will settle back in to my 3 day (but twice a week) split. I will continue the ergo at 4mg/week for another few weeks and then settle into 2mg/EW or 4mg/E2W.

I have not had a "miracle" recovery - My forearm still can't bear heavy direct weight from curls and a few other exercises, but I'm OK giving that more time. I'm hopeful that it will be short term and in the meantime the indirect bicep work from back will at least be something.

I am a little skeptical that the healing peptides are a miracle cure for acute injury but I plan to run the TB-4 indefinitely in hopes of keeping things running smoothly.

Cheers - T


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jul 28, 2013)

Good read ksfoguy keep us posted / I too think peptide are a long time journey  similar to gh so stick with it as long as funds allow and thanks for the update brutha..ib


----------



## The Grim Repper (Jul 28, 2013)

Nice man, details are good.  Will keep following.  Have you had an MRI on the area?


----------



## ksfoguy (Jul 31, 2013)

The Grim Repper said:


> Nice man, details are good.  Will keep following.  Have you had an MRI on the area?



No MRI. It felt like classic tendonitis and not like a bad tear, even though it did come on suddenly in the middle of a lift. Been treating it as such.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Aug 2, 2013)

Ksfo hows that goin for u now?  Are you doing any cable type stretches?.  U prob are cause ure no rookie as im just saying for people to see all options on recovery assistance....thks bro..ib


----------



## The Grim Repper (Aug 3, 2013)

Yeah brother, please update!


----------



## ksfoguy (Aug 3, 2013)

IB - Maybe not a "rookie" but always learning!

I have been focusing on wrest flexor stretches, my current theory on the injury is over-use of frankly too-tight muscles/tendons. When I started the stretching program the rotation I could get was a JOKE! Now I can rotate my hand backwards pretty fully and my middle finger perpendicular to wrist. Imagine:







(That's not me)

But I have been using a bench instead of my hands or a wall so I can get a good nice stretch in there.

Still having good days and bad days. After three days on the road working too hard I'm a little achey and about to head to the gym for chest (pretty pain free) + arm rehab work.

Is there another type of stretch you would recommend?

- T


----------



## ksfoguy (Aug 3, 2013)

Week 8 - TB-4 4mg, plus BPC-157 750mcg/day - Was on the road for three days, I don't know if there is any connection but my elbow/forearm is achey. Minor pain opening jug/gripping lid of protein powder. Grumble.

My policy for now remains, don't do it if there is pain. Had a great chest/tri/delt workout this morning, but based on how I feel I swap in some cable exercises - i.e. side cable raises instead of side dumbbell raises. It feels like the proprioception from the dumbbell raises tweaks my elbow/forearm too much. Even a little pain = don't do. Skull crushers are also out. On the bright side I wanted to focus extra on my chest anyway and bring it up to match the rest!

I should have mentioned I also use GHRP/GHRH (ipamorelin and mod grf 1-29) and have been for a few months. Thinking of adding real HGH however for the systemic IGF-1 effects and improved healing. I have low (hovering at or below 100 ng/dl) IGF-1 due to chronic (but controlled) illness and wonder if that could be impacting healing all around.

Thinking of ramping up to 2.5iu/day as a (high) replacement dose in addition to the GHS.


----------



## ksfoguy (Aug 20, 2013)

Week 10 - Continuing the TB-4, dropped the BPC-157. Generally doing well! I can feel an ache, but with continued TB-4, stretching, and eccentrics I have returned to full on bicep exercises. Being cautious, sticking with light-light weight (won't say how little) but feeling it out and ramping it up with each bicep day.

I have decided to add GH to the mix to increase my systemic IGF-1 to high-normal levels and (hopefully) promote healing. I will ramp up starting at 0.5iu at bed, then 0.5iu at bed and pwo, then ramping up that dose over the course of a couple weeks.


----------



## swolesearcher (Aug 20, 2013)

subscribed. thanks for the log bro


----------



## The Grim Repper (Aug 20, 2013)

You may want to check this site out as a start.  Nerve glides are amazing bro.

Exercises RSI Tendonitis


----------



## ksfoguy (Aug 24, 2013)

Thanks, this looks promising!



The Grim Repper said:


> You may want to check this site out as a start.  Nerve glides are amazing bro.
> 
> Exercises RSI Tendonitis


----------



## ksfoguy (Aug 24, 2013)

Almost Week 11.

My forearm/elbow feels markedly better. I think the only thing holding me back from heavier bicep work now is hesitation, but I don't mind letting that fade over a little more time.

Still can't do side raises, and a few other odds and ends. All indirect stuff. I feel too much strain on my forearm and back off. Better than used to be, but to me pain = stop. All good, my shoulders are a little overdeveloped and could use a break anyway.

Going to try out nerve glides/gliding next week!


----------



## ksfoguy (Oct 14, 2013)

Damn it! My left elbow has been completely healed and now my right elbow is acting up :-( Feels more tricep related this time. Time for a few weeks off bi/tri work (maybe lateral shoulders too) and try BPC-157 again, maybe increase TB4 maintenance.

Grumble...


----------



## Ironbuilt (Oct 14, 2013)

ksfoguy said:


> Damn it! My left elbow has been completely healed and now my right elbow is acting up :-( Feels more tricep related this time. Time for a few weeks off bi/tri work (maybe lateral shoulders too) and try BPC-157 again, maybe increase TB4 maintenance.
> 
> Grumble...



Hey ks whats up brutha. Was wondering the other day about you.
How u been hitten triceps? U gotta stretch those arms out straight by dangin a dumbell or through cable tension.. any eq laying around is good for the tendons.. holla back....seahawks!


----------



## ksfoguy (Jan 8, 2014)

Ironbuilt said:


> Hey ks whats up brutha. Was wondering the other day about you.
> How u been hitten triceps? U gotta stretch those arms out straight by dangin a dumbell or through cable tension.. any eq laying around is good for the tendons.. holla back....seahawks!



Boy I sure dropped off for a while!

Wanted to follow up to my post and report that the healing peptide cocktail was a little hit and miss for me. After trying the peptides (from a favored source) think I've received the most benefit from stretching and eccentric strengthening. Also, avoiding anything that causes pain > level 1 or 2!

Triceps turned out to be fine through all this. I thought they were the problem, but it was more classic forearm/elbow connection than tricep. I've been able to keep going heavy on all my tricep work.

Urgh. Lost a lot of strength in biceps through all this!!


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 8, 2014)

Holy cow, hybernation is over then ks?..  do u lift?  ← kdn .
Thanks for your feedback....now.hit npp.


----------



## ksfoguy (Jan 8, 2014)

Haha just started npp since elbow has sufficiently recovered.. No supinated curls or hammer curls but can live without!


----------



## ksfoguy (Jul 19, 2014)

Hi Guys - Man it's been a while since I healed up, thought I'd come back and close this thread up!

My experience with TB-4 and BPC-157 was not life-changing. I sourced a few rounds from a sponsor and then a sponsor on another private board, and I think I felt a little relief at first but difficult to discern the difference.

Where I saw the most improvement was active rest, just avoiding the problem exercises. I did no direct bicep work for 4 months, but was able to go heavy on back. At that point i reached a point where my forearm felt 100%, but pain lingered at the very point of my elbow - the very lateral epicondyle I suppose.

I went out on a limb and tried a 4-week course of vetrinarian Ichon (polysulfated glycosaminoglycan) and that remaining pain cleared right up. I was nervous that it would return after the course ended, but it did not.

I am finally able to train biceps again, and ironically I think now that I can train them again what I really need to focus on is tris and back...


----------

